# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) >  ΣΑΣ (Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών)

## elybero

01 Μαρτίου συνεδριάζει το ΣΑΣ με αρκετά θέματα. Ξεχωρίζω μεταξύ άλλων:
1.	Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων FC4
2.	Δρομολόγηση FC3 σε Ραφήνα 24/03/2005 – 26/05/2005.
3.	Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων ¶γιος Γεώργιος.
4.	Τροποποιήσεις ακινησιών και αντικαταστάσεις πλοίων Minoan Ηρακλείου – γραμμής Βενετίας. (Δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν οι ακινησίες Knossos – Festos??? – Κάτι ετοιμάζεται??? – Η’ θα φέρουν κάποια από τη Βενετία όταν γίνουν οι μαθητικές εκδρομές – Φέτος οι Μινωικές θα κάνουν τις εκδρομές της Ρόδου….)
5.	Αντικαταστάσεις – τροποποιήσεις πλοίων ΑΝΕΚ μεταξύ γραμμών Κρτήτης – Βενετίας.
6.	Τροποποιήσεις δρομολογίων HS1, HS2, HS3, HS4
7.	Τροποποιήσεις δρομολογίων Αφροδίτη.
8.	Τροποποιήσεις δρομολογίων Πήγασος.
9.	Παναγία Θαλασσινή 22/04/2005 – 30/10/2005 Ηράκλειο (Ιος) – Θήρα – Πειραιάς και Ρέθυμνο – Θήρα – Πειραιάς.
10.	Σαντορίνη, Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες, Ικαροσαμία 22/04/2005 – 18/09/2005
11.	Απόλλωνας, Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες, 17/06/2005 – 18/09/2005.
12.	Emeraude GB Σέριφος – Σίφνος-Μήλος, Πάρος-Σίφνος.

----------


## George

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ και ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ έκαναν κανονικά τις ετήσιές τους. Μάλιστα στη θέση τους μπήκαν ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ αν θυμάμαι καλά. Και τις εκδρομές είχαν πει ότι θα τις κάνουν κανονικά μόνο που θα πηγαίνουν μέσω Ηρακλείου. Θα αφήνουν τους επιβάτες και θα αναχωρούν για Ρόδο. Τώρα αν άλλαξε κάτι δεν ξέρω. Θα το μάθουμε όμως.

Το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ θα κάνει παράλληλα Παροναξία και Ικαροσαμία; Τα περσινά του ¶ΔΩΝΙ μου θυμίζει αυτό που έμπαινε όπου υπήρχε κενό.

----------


## capten4

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ .ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 2 ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ......./

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κρίμα να φύγει το Αρτεμισία από Ραφήνα !!!
Το Γεώργιος πουλήθηκε η θα έρθει με τα σινιάλα τη h.s.w.

----------


## George

Δεν πουλήθηκε!! Είναι βαμένο και με τα καινούρια χρώματα

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΕΓΙΝΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΣΑΣ......... 
ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΞΕΝΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ  
ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ SEA CONTAINERS MEΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΠΑΡΟΥ-ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΙΦΝΟΥ -ΜΗΛΟΥ.
ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ  ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ
ΒΙ ΒΙ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φίλε απο την Νάξο μήπως έχει κάποια πληροφορία για το αν παρμείνει στην Παρο Ναξία έστω και την Κυριακή το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ????

----------


## NAXOS

KALHMERA NIKO
ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 6 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.
ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ Η ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ -ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.

----------


## andreas

Σε όλα αυτά να προσθαίσω ότι η δρομολόγηση του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ τελικά δεν θα γίνει από το Πάσχα όπως ήταν προγραμματισμένο αλλά από 17 Ιουνίου. Το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ θα ξεκινήσει το Πάσχα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα δουλέψει φέτος για τα καλά ο καπεταν Μάκης  :?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νέο ΣΑΣ που θα γίνει στις 29/10/2018 και τα θέματα που θα συζητηθούν.

----------


## thanos75

Το Θέμα 01 είναι το πιο φλέγον εννοείται.  Μια ερώτηση: Αυτό το Golden Express είναι το νέο ταχύπλοο της GSF?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Θέμα 01 είναι το πιο φλέγον εννοείται.  Μια ερώτηση: Αυτό το Golden Express είναι το νέο ταχύπλοο της GSF?


Συνεταιρικά με την Fast Ferries το πήραν.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΡΚΙ. 06/29-10-2018 ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στη Χίο το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών*

Συνεδριάζει στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου, παρουσία του αν. υπουργού, Ν. Σαντορινιού - Ημερίδα για την ακτοπλοϊα και το Μ.Ι. την επόμενη ημέρα


Πολιτική


Τρί, 04/12/2018 - 14:13



Με την παρουσία του Αν. Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Νεκτάριου Σαντορινιού και του ΓΓ του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, Διονύση Τεμπονέρα, θα συνεδριάσει την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα στο νησί μας το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών και την επόμενη ημέρα στο Ομήρειο θα γίνει ημερίδα με θέμα :  «Ακτοπλοϊκή  Συγκοινωνία  και  Μεταφορικό  Ισοδύναμο»

Όπως ενημέρωνει σε δελτίο Τύπου που εξέδωσε ο Δήμος Χίου με  την 844/2018 απόφαση του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Χίουεγκρίθηκε η φιλοξενία του  Συμβουλίου  Ακτοπλοϊκών  Συγκοινωνιών  (Σ.Α.Σ.)  στο  Δήμο  Χίου  που  θα πραγματοποιηθεί  στην  αίθουσα  συνεδριάσεων του  Δημαρχιακού  Καταστήματος «Ανδρέας Λοϊζος» την Δευτέρα 10 Δεκεμβρίου 2018 στις 10:30 π.μ. Τοπρώτο μέρος του Συμβουλίου θα είναι ανοικτό για το κοινό και τους φορείς του νησιού.


Την επόμενη μέρα 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2018 οι εργασίες θα συνεχιστούν στην αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων του Ομηρείου ΠνευματικούΚέντρου Δ.Χίου με ημερίδα, το θέμα της οποίας  θα  είναι  «Ακτοπλοϊκή  Συγκοινωνία  και  Μεταφορικό  Ισοδύναμο».  Στην ημερίδααυτή, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί με τη συνεργασία του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας θα τοποθετηθούν παράγοντες της ΕλληνικήςΑκτοπλοΐας , εκπρόσωποι τοπικών  φορέων  και  εκλεκτοί  ομιλητές  αναπτύσσοντας  τις  θέσεις  τους.  Το αναλυτικό πρόγραμματης ημερίδας θα ακολουθήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες.


"Καλούμε το Χιώτικο Λαό μεμονωμένα ή μέσω των συλλογικών οργάνων του  να συμμετέχει  καταθέτοντας  εμπεριστατωμένες  προτάσεις  σΆ  αυτή  τη  μοναδική ευκαιρία  που  δίνεται  στο  νησί  μας  να  διοργανώσει  Σ.Α.Σ.  με  την  παρουσία στελεχών καιομιλητών, μεταξύ των οποίων ο Αν. Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός και ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του ΥπουργείουΝαυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής κ. Διονύσιος Τεμπονέρας", αναφέρει καταλήγοντας το δελτίο Τύπου του Δήμου Χίου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Στη Χίο το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών*
> 
> Συνεδριάζει στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου, παρουσία του αν. υπουργού, Ν. Σαντορινιού - Ημερίδα για την ακτοπλοϊα και το Μ.Ι. την επόμενη ημέρα.


Και _εδώ_ τα θέματα προς συζήτηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έστω και καθυστερημένα να παραθέσουμε την _γνωμοδότηση_ του τελευταίου ΣΑΣ (10/12/2018).

----------


## pantelis2009

*Γνωμοδότηση Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (Σ.Α.Σ.) 01/2019*Δημοσιεύθηκαν οι γνωμοδοτήσεις του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 και μπορείτε να τις διαβάσετε αναλυτικά πατώντας *εδώ*.

----------


## samothraki

Ξέρει κανείς ποιες γραμμές αφορά η Προκήρυξη ανοικτού δημόσιου διεθνή επαναληπτικού μειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού για την εξυπηρέτηση δρομολογιακών γραμμών με σύναψη σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας διάρκειας μέχρι 31/10/2019; Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το επόμενο ΣΑΣ στις 13/05

----------


## thanos75

Ιδού κ τα θέματα του επόμενου χορταστικου ΣΑΣ. 
http://hcg.gr/node/20121

Olympus στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Μήλου -Σαντορίνης- Πειραιά  (Θέμα 78 νομίζω)
Επιστροφή κ aqua blue σε Ανδροτηνομυκονια με προέκταση Ικαρία κ Σαμο.
Όσο για τα δρομολογια των ταχυπλοων του Ηλιόπουλου, όποιος τα εμπεδωσε σωστα κερδίζει λουκούμι

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι το παρακάτω είναι μια νεα εμφάνιση, γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα;
"ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ» (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΣΟΛΟΓΓΙ-ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ 01-05-2019 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2019"

----------


## threshtox

> Ιδού κ τα θέματα του επόμενου χορταστικου ΣΑΣ. 
> http://hcg.gr/node/20121
> 
> Olympus στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Μήλου -Σαντορίνης- Πειραιά  (Θέμα 78 νομίζω)
> Επιστροφή κ aqua blue σε Ανδροτηνομυκονια με προέκταση Ικαρία κ Σαμο.
> Όσο για τα δρομολογια των ταχυπλοων του Ηλιόπουλου, όποιος τα εμπεδωσε σωστα κερδίζει λουκούμι��


Τσάμπα τα λουκούμια. Και τον Ηλιόπουλο να ρωτήσεις, δε θα μπορεί να τα εξηγήσει..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Νομίζω οτι το παρακάτω είναι μια νεα εμφάνιση, γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα;
> "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ» (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΣΟΛΟΓΓΙ-ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ 01-05-2019 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2019"


Ένα από τα πολλά χαριτωμένα των ενίοτε ΣΑΣ. Αίτημα προς δρομολόγηση από 1η Μαίου, που θα συζητηθεί την 13η Μαίου, και η οποία αφορά ένα πλοίο που τελεί ακόμα ....."Υπό ναυπήγηση" !!!!! Δεν γνωρίζω αν παρόμοιες διαδικασίες τηρούνται και σε άλλες .....πολιτισμένες χώρες, πολύ όμως αμφιβάλλω. Αναζητούνται υπουργείο, υπουργός, και προπάντων σοβαρότης.

Κατά τ' άλλα, στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά, δεν κατασκευάζεται πουθενά πλοίο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ με όνομα ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ. Τώρα αν πρόκειται για κάτι μικρότερο που κατασκευάζεται σε κάποιο περιφερειακό μικρό ναυπηγείο (π.χ. Λαύριο) και μπορεί να παίρνει και δύο - τρία οχήματα, δεν το γνωρίζω.
.

----------


## fourtounakis

<<ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «OLYMPUS» ΣΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΑΠΟ 07/06/19 ΜΕΧΡΙ 06/06/2010>>
To OLYMPUS τελικά είναι χρονομηχανή ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Νομίζω οτι το παρακάτω είναι μια νεα εμφάνιση, γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα;
> "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ» (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΣΟΛΟΓΓΙ-ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ 01-05-2019 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2019"





> Ένα από τα πολλά χαριτωμένα των ενίοτε ΣΑΣ. Αίτημα προς δρομολόγηση από 1η Μαίου, που θα συζητηθεί την 13η Μαίου, και η οποία αφορά ένα πλοίο που τελεί ακόμα ....."Υπό ναυπήγηση" !!!!! Δεν γνωρίζω αν παρόμοιες διαδικασίες τηρούνται και σε άλλες .....πολιτισμένες χώρες, πολύ όμως αμφιβάλλω. Αναζητούνται υπουργείο, υπουργός, και προπάντων σοβαρότης.
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα, στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά, δεν κατασκευάζεται πουθενά πλοίο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ με όνομα ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ. Τώρα αν πρόκειται για κάτι μικρότερο που κατασκευάζεται σε κάποιο περιφερειακό μικρό ναυπηγείο (π.χ. Λαύριο) και μπορεί να παίρνει και δύο - τρία οχήματα, δεν το γνωρίζω.


Ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που αφορά το άγνωστο και υπό ναυπήγηση _ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ΣΙ_, είναι το ότι σε ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου που αφορά στην Ακτοπλοϊκή Σύνδεση Μεσολογγίου – Ιονίων Νήσων, _εδώ_, αναφέρεται - περιγράφεται ως ανοικτού τύπου, δηλαδή ως _"Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Ρ - ΑΝ"_.

----------


## thanos75

https://www.yen.gr/documents/20182/3...7-5111a3077563

Τα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ της Δευτερας.  Το αίτημα του προαναφερθέντος ΓΚΡΕΚΟ Σι απεσύρθη.  Πολύ ωραίες και περιεκτικές οι παρατηρήσεις σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, όπως αυτή για το Aqua Blue

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ της Δευτερας.  Το αίτημα του προαναφερθέντος ΓΚΡΕΚΟ Σι απεσύρθη.


Λογικό, αφού ακόμα βρίσκεται "υπό ναυπήγηση", σε όποιο τέλος πάντων στάδιο αυτής. Τώρα, για ποιό λόγο κατατίθενται τέτοιου είδους αιτήματα (συζήτηση στις 13/5ου, για δρομολόγηση από 1/5ου, ενός πλοίου υπό ναυπήγηση), και πολύ περισσότερο γιατί δέχονται καν να τα συμπεριλάβουν στα θέματα προς συζήτηση οι "υπεύθυνοι"....... είπαμε, στο Ελλάντα ζούμε.

----------


## fourtounakis

Καθημερινά δρομολόγια από / προς Καστελόριζο μετά αποφάσεως του Σ.Α.Σ.
https://www.iefimerida.gr/ellada/nea...7-tin-ebdomada

----------


## Ellinis

Ανάμεσα στα διάφορα θέματα που συζητήθηκαν στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ ξεχωρίζω τα νέα δρομολόγια :

1) ΒΟΛΟΣ-ΣΙΓΡΙ-ΜΕΣΤΑ ΧΙΟΥ-ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΙ (που είναι αυτό  :Distrust: ) με 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της δρομολογιακής περιόδου
2) ΚΥΜΗ Η' ΒΟΛΟΣ -ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ -ΛΗΜΝΟΣ με 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της δρομολογιακής περιόδου
3) ΚΥΜΗ Η'  ΒΟΛΟΣ -ΛΗΜΝΟΣ –ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της δρομολογιακής περιόδου.
4) ΚΥΜΗ-ΣΚΥΡΟΣ -ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ -ΛΗΜΝΟΣ  3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα από 08/06 έως 06/09.Ημέρες εξυπηρέτησης: Δευτέρα-Τρίτη-Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη
5) ΚΥΜΗ –ΣΚΥΡΟΣ –ΜΕΣΤΑ ΧΙΟΥ –ΣΙΓΡΙ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ με 1 δρομολόγιο καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της δρομολογιακής περιόδου

Το πλοίο πρέπει να έχει ολικό μήκος άνω των 100 μ., γκαράζ 600 τ.μ. και μεταφορική ικανότητα 450 επιβατών (θέρος) ενώ στις περιπτώσεις 2 - 5 να έχει και 20 κλίνες.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα δρομολόγια μπορούν να βγούν με ένα και μόνο πλοίο (ίσως αν τα 2-3-4 επιτρέπεται να εκτελεστούν ταυτόχρονα) αλλά κάτι με υποπτεύει οτι αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ που περιμένει εδώ και 2 χρόνια να δραστηριοποιηθεί σε κάποια επιδοτούμενη με τα σινιάλα της Ση Τζετς για την οποία ξέρουμε οτι τα καταφέρνει αρκετά καλά με τους διαγωνισμούς...

----------


## basi

Μακάρι να έμπαινε ένα πλοίο από Κύμη για ημερήσια δρομολόγια 5-6 ωρών με συμβατικά πλοία , που κυρίως το καλοκαίρι θα βόλευαν αρκετό κόσμο, οικογένειες κυρίως, που θα γλύτωνε την καμπίνα .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μακάρι να έμπαινε ένα πλοίο από Κύμη για ημερήσια δρομολόγια 5-6 ωρών με συμβατικά πλοία , που κυρίως το καλοκαίρι θα βόλευαν αρκετό κόσμο, οικογένειες κυρίως, που θα γλύτωνε την καμπίνα .


Το έχετε ξαναγράψει κ εδώ κ αλλού.
Ας φτιάξουν όμως πρώτα αυτό το έρημο το οδικό δίκτυο της Εύβοιας...
Τόσους βουλευτές βγάζουν! :Disgust:  :Disturbed:

----------


## basi

Μα η Εύβοια είναι η μικρογραφία της Ελλάδας . Και σαν γεωγραφία , αλλά και σαν πληθυσμός . Οι εσωτερικές κόντρες δεν αφήνουν τον τόπο να προοδεύσει . 
Από την άλλη τώρα ακούστηκαν ότι προχωράει η περιφερειακή Χαλκίδας και οι περιφερειακοί Βασιλικού και Αμαρύνθου . 

Αν γίνουν αυτά τουλάχιστον μέσα στην επόμενη 5ετία , γιατί όπως λέει και το ίδιο το κράτος , έχουν 50 χρόνια να γίνει μεγάλο έργο στην Εύβοια , τότε η παράκαμψη Χαλκίδας μέχρι το Αφράτι και μετά 4 χλμ συνδετήριος δρόμος μέχρι την παράκαμψη Βασιλικού μήκους 7,5 χλμ , θα σε βγάζει 4-5 χλμ πριν τον περιφερειακό της Ερέτριας , που σημαίνει ότι εύκολα κάποιος από την Αθήνα θα είναι στην Ερέτρια σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα . Μετά η παράκαμψη Αμαρύνθου , επίσης 7 χλμ θα σε φτάνει στην πρώην Κακιά Σκάλα σε 10-12 λεπτά , δηλαδή θα φτάνεις στον περιφερειακό Αλιβερίου , η επέκταση του οποίου θα παραμείνει το επόμενο μεγάλο έργο της Εύβοιας , θα είσαι σε λιγότερο από 1,30 , άρα στο λιμάνι της Κύμης θα είσαι σε λιγότερο από 2 ώρες. Για εμας που σήμερα κάνουμε 1,50-2 ώρες και ξέρουμε τον δρόμο , θα κατέβουμε κάτω από 1,40 .

Αλλά το κύριο όφελος για τον ξένο ταξιδιώτη , είναι ότι δεν θα περνάει μέσα από πόλεις , παρά μόνο από κάποια μικρά χωριά μετά το Αλιβέρι και θα είναι ασφαλέστερη η διαδρομή. 

Αυτά όλα όμως είναι τα αρνητικά .  Το θετικό είναι ότι η διαφορά κόστους μετακίνησης μιας 4μελούς οικογένειας στα νησιά του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου , θα είναι τέτοια που θα τους εξασφαλίζει 3-4 μέρες ξενοδοχείο τσάμπα , σε σχέση με την διαδρομή από Πειραιά , ή ακόμα και Λαύριο , γιατί και εκεί τα δρομολόγια θα περιλαμβάνουν διανυκτέρευση στο πλοίο. 

Και μιλάμε για συμβατικό πλοίο , που σημαίνει οικονομικό εισιτήριο σαλονιού .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάλι ερχόμαστε στα ίδια με το όταν κ το αν.Ολόκληρη Εύβοια δεν έχει παρά με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις έναν ασφαλή οδικό άξονα Βορρά-Νότου. Εκτός από αυτά που αναφέρετε,θέλει επαναχάραξη/βελτίωση το τμήμα Λέπουρα-Κύμη.
Χωρίς αμφιβολία το όφελος του ταξιδιώτη είναι προφανές.
ΥΓ Κακιά Σκάλα πού λέτε,εκεί που έχει ιχθυοτροφεία,η παραλία είναι βραχώδης κ κάπου λέει ακτή Νηρέως;;

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα των νέων γραμμών από Κυμη και Βόλο, νομίζω  ότι και η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ Η΄ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ - Η΄ ΑΛΕΞ/ΠΟΛΗ - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΧΙΟΣ - ΣΑΜΟΣ – ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ - ΚΩΣ - ΣΥΜΗ - ΡΟΔΟΣ με 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα, οπως και η ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ - ΒΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ - ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ - ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ με 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα, ειναι δυο γραμμες που δεν υπήρχαν τα τελευταία χρόνια. 

Απαιτείται πλοίο με 100 κλινες, άνω των 100 μέτρων, άρα συμβατικο. Απο τις εταιρίες που χτυπουν επιδοτουμενες το μόνο τετοιο πλοίο που τώρα περισσευει είναι θεωρητικά το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΟΛΟΥΣΙΟΝ... 
Από την αλλη αρκετά πλοια της Αδριατικής που δεν φαίνεται σήμερα να έχουν σημαντικό έργο θα μπορουσαν να την καλυψουν, πχ PRINCE, GALAXY
Πάντα μιλάμε για τη σεζόν 2021-2022.

----------


## basi

Ναι αυτή είναι η πρώην Κακιά Σκάλα . Είναι σήμερα τουλάχιστον φαρδύς δρόμος και αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μεγάλο έργο που έγινε στην Εύβοια, το 1973-1974,  γιατί πριν ήταν ένας στενός δρόμος που είχε συνέχεια ατυχήματα , όπως και πτώση λεωφορείου στην θάλασσα με πολλά θύματα. 

Αυτό που είναι το περίεργο , είναι που η ΕΕ θεωρεί ότι το τετράιχνο τμήμα της περιφερειακής Χαλκίδας , δεν δικαιολογείται από τον κυκλοφοριακό φόρτο , ενώ έχουμε κάθετους της Εγνατίας που είναι αυτοκινητόδρομοι και εξυπηρετούν πολύ λιγότερο πληθυσμό από την Εύβοια .
Ετσι δεν μπήκε ο περιφερειακός στο πρόγραμμα επενδύσεων της πανδημίας . Αυτό γίνεται γιατί τώρα η ΕΕ κοιτάει τα τρένα και όχι τους δρόμους . Και εδώ φαίνεται η ανεπάρκεια των τοπικών βουλευτών και πολιτευτών , που όταν έβρεχε λεφτά για οδικά έργα , δεν έκαναν τίποτα για το νησί μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Η γραμμή Κυμη-Μεστα-Σιγρι θα επιδοτειται από το 2022 όποτε μάλλον θα υλοποιηθεί. Σχετικά στο https://www.lesvospost.com/2021/06/2022.html?m=1

----------


## basi

Θεωρώ ότι ήδη υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον . Ακόμα άμα δούμε όλες τις γραμμές , μπορεί ένα πλοίο να έχει επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια όλο τον χρόνο . Θα είναι χρήσιμο μέχρι να μαθευτεί η γραμμή και να γίνουν μέσα στα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια τα έργα στην διαδρομή Χαλκίδα - Αλιβέρι , ενώ βγήκε ένα ποσό για μελέτη παράκαμψης Πλατάνας , που επίσης εύκολα υλοποιείται λόγω του μικρού μήκους του . 
Μια τοπική βελτίωση στον περιφερειακό Χανίων Αυλωναρίου , που ήδη υπάρχει , θα μπορούσε σε συνδυασμό με τα παραπάνω να κάνει για τον μη γνώστη της περιοχής οδηγό ΙΧ να φτάνει σε λιγότερο από 2 ώρες στο λιμάνι .

----------

